# Birthday cake for goats.



## cindyg (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi all, as the title says, am looking for a goat friendly cake recipe to use for a special goats birthday.  Any body got one?  Thanks.


----------



## taylorm17 (Feb 25, 2014)

I know just some snacks, but you probably already know some. I don't have anything otherwise.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 4, 2014)

How did the birthday cake go?  Do you have pics?


----------



## cindyg (Mar 5, 2014)

Isn't till the end of the month.  Not for my goat, so will share pics if they send them.  Have any of you seen/heard of Steve Westcott, the guy who is walking from Seattle to New York, hence the name of his mission  N2S, Needle to Square.  He is trying to raise funds/awareness for an orphanage he and his friend run in Kenya.  Anyway, his companion on the journey is a goat named LeeRoy, and it's been a pretty amazing journey so far.  Google him, you'll see.


----------

